# Cannot send private messages.



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

I cannot send private messages. I Paypal'd the $15 yesterday to Get Premium for 1 year but I suspect it has not registered. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi @Broken_in_Brooklyn

I'm not a tech support person here, but could it be that you need to enable private messages? To check and see if you do, you look in the upper, righthand corner below the search area and click on the link for User CP. That will take you to your user control panel.

Next, look down the lefthand side, and keep scrolling down until you see Edit Options. Click on it. In the options, scrolll down a little and you'll see there's a box to checkmark to enable Private Messaging. If there is no check in the box, that just means that it's not enabled. So to get PM's you would click to put a check in the box, then save it. 

Hope that fixes it for you!


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the help Affaircare. I reviewed my Options and I am all squared away now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Good!


----------

